# ? About Modded PS2 with HDD Loader



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

Got a quick question..
does anyone have the modded verison of the ps2 that has the Hard drive ?
I was wondering how do you hook up the hard drive to the PS2 and is it actually worth getting it. I've read online that you could put mp3s,divx and mpeg movies into the hard drive and play it back with the ps2 if it has a mod chip in it.
Any ideas?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

The HDD goes in the expansion bay. I have the linux kit which came with a 40GB HDD but I'm not selling


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

ive read it that it goes into the Network adapter
I was just thinking how much space it takes up, i wanna know in advance in case i wann get that ps2 and put it in my car.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

B14_Stealth said:


> ive read it that it goes into the Network adapter
> I was just thinking how much space it takes up, i wanna know in advance in case i wann get that ps2 and put it in my car.


Mine goes in place of the network adaptor... It has bolt built in on mine.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

♣AsleepZ♣ said:


> Mine goes in place of the network adaptor... It has bolt built in on mine.


hmm interesting, i thought the HDD connects to the network adapter ...at least thats what it said one one of the websites.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

could we share the wealth and post some links to these sites?.........if you had a HDD and netwrok nic on it you could download games right!? LINKS


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> could we share the wealth and post some links to these sites?.........if you had a HDD and netwrok nic on it you could download games right!? LINKS



All my stuff came with the Linux kit. It was a HDD that went into the expansion bay (took up the whole space) but the HDD has the network connections on it also.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

hmm pretty interesting


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

1.6pete said:


> could we share the wealth and post some links to these sites?.........if you had a HDD and netwrok nic on it you could download games right!? LINKS


you still need a modchip to play it back. The Disc / DVD playback capabilities depend on the type of mod chop you have. 
This site allowes you to custom build a pre-modded ps2, you choose what you want, what modchip,hdd & hdd loader, network adapter..etc and they will do all that for you.
http://premods.com/proddetail.php?prod=RefPS2&cat=8&PHPSESSID=a149c0fc06393751c16aaeaddf754a07

you can also get it done through this site
http://www.themodchip.com/usa/product.php?productid=16214&cat=249&page=1

If you wanna play your games off of the Hard drive then you'll need software called HD Advance that allowes you to copy and play games off of the HDD.
MOre info on HD Advance:
http://www.hdadvance.com/
http://www.themodchip.com/usa/product.php?productid=16154&cat=254&page=1


----------

